# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Chrissie pregnant

## !chrissie262!

There has been lots of rumours flying around but my friends dad who has something to do with the script of eastenders says that chrissie is pregnant!

The weird thing is that she is "apparently" pregnant with dens baby!

Most people think that this is not possible considering we have not found out yet but remember when sonia was pregnant and didn't know until she gave birth!

Anyone know anything else about this?  :Ponder:   :Confused:  

Thanx.
clo
xxx  :Heart:

----------


## soapcrazy

your kiddin[QUOTE]chrisse love jake

----------


## Londoner

I have heard lots of rumors that she is pregnant, it could make a great storyline though!!

----------


## dddMac1

never heard that but it would be a good storyline if they make it Realistic

----------


## Siobhan

seems a bit unrealistic.. it would be 3 months now... i doubt EE would do the same story again.. but then again, they killed Den twice...

----------


## Debs

heard this before but i cant see it happening now

----------


## Rach33

How typical bloke dies womans up the duff boring Jake and Chrissie need to get together

----------


## Siobhan

> How typical bloke dies womans up the duff boring Jake and Chrissie need to get together


Maybe they do and it is Jake's... hahahaha.. that is about as believable as her finding out she is pregnant now for Den...

----------


## Angeldelight

i hope they don't do this as the last storyline they repeated was den' death and i'm soo glad couldn't have come any sooner!!! leave the poor woman alone in peace with JAKE MOON

----------


## EastendersRox

Please do not let THAT happen! As if she doesn't feel bad about Den already. It'll spoil the whole Chrissie and Jake thing!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it could be true though hope it is jakes though

----------


## !chrissie262!

Maybe chrissie sleeps with jake then finds out then tells him that it is his
Then happy ever after!

 :Cheer:   :Love:

----------


## EastendersRox

Maybe!

----------


## callummc

Den went in late feb so she would only be 2 months pregnant and maybe hasnt noticed yet,by the end of next month the penny should have dropped,if she is well it wont stop her going to prison if the bodys found,maybe sharon would bring her little brother or sister up,i think den would like that.

----------


## Georgie

no she cant be pregnant it would be a horrid storyline with no where to go but to spilt up jake and chrissie and the square does need some happiness

----------


## di marco

i heard this a while ago and at first i thought it could be true. however den died like 2 and a half months ago and so if chrissie doesnt find out soon i think it will be a bit unbelievable (sp?)

----------


## Layne

Agree!

----------


## EastendersRox

Well, I hope it doesn't happen! Then Jake and Chrissie will never be together! She's gone through enough without being pregnant with Den's baby!

----------


## Angeldelight

i agree eastendersRox i mean have they put the woman through enough, she needs a big hunky man like JAKE MOON to offer her a shoulder to cry on

----------


## eastenders mad

i hope the rumour is false cause she will not suit haveing a dead den baby.
If it is true i hope it will definely be jakes they rule together aww

----------


## Behemoth

It is possible to have a concealed pregnancy where you don't realise you are pregnant untill you have given birth, although the chances are about 20,000 to one.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I think that even if the baby is Den's, Jake and Chrissie become a couple.  When she found out she would be traumatised, but this would be understandable if your husband had run of with another woman and then you found you were pregnant, as Jake would see it.  He could stand by her and support her and this might bring them closer together.  However, I think the truth about Den would eventually worm its way out though!

----------


## callummc

Even if she knows she's pregnant,i think she'll keep mum,so as not to send zoey over the edge,thinking about it this could be the reason for zoeys exit.

----------


## EastendersRox

I just hope that it's not true.

----------


## !chrissie262!

[QUOTE=!chrissie262!]Maybe chrissie sleeps with jake then finds out then tells him that it is his
 if she does then that would bring them closer wouldn't it?

----------


## di marco

the thing is that if she did slept with jake, then find out she was pregnant and tell him it was his when it wasnt, then wouldnt he know as the timing would be way out?

----------


## *Roxy*

> How typical bloke dies womans up the duff boring Jake and Chrissie need to get together




 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## EastendersRox

I Just Hope It's Not Den's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## willow

> How typical bloke dies womans up the duff boring Jake and Chrissie need to get together


how true!!!! i really hope this storyline does NOT happen!!!!!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## EastendersRox

Only scriptwriters are horrible people and think it will be a good storyline. BOO!

----------


## EastEnders Fan

Yeah, I hope this doesn't happen! It'd be terrible! Hope if she does get pregnant it could be Jake's. I wonder how he'd react to a child...

----------


## Bryan

im placing this in the spoiler section as it includes numerous spoilers allready mentioned...

what should happen to chrissie is this...

furious at Peggy grassing her up to the cops, Chrissie insults Peggy to Sam the apir get into a massize argument resulting in Chrissie killing Sam. As Chrissie stares at Sam's motionless body, Jake arrives back in Walford in search of his love Chrissie and sees what she has done.

chrissie plays that she is all worried and cant cope, hoping Jake will help her. she obviosuly is capable but my involving him means he wont grass her up. 
Jake admits he set fire to jonny's house, and he too is a murderer so he knows how she is feeling and that he will help her. they make it look like a suicide by hanging her at her flat, the police belive she killed Den. the framing of Sam brings chrissie and jake together, and the pair declare to Walford that they are an item. chrissie is pleased to find out that she is pregnant...with jake's baby?

when phil returns, to stop sharon and dennis wed, he seduces chrissie in order to persaude her not to give the pub to den's children, when jake finds out he threatens to end their relationship, but  she tells him she is pregnant with his baby only to reveal to little mo at a later date that it is dens...

when jake finally finds out he gets his revenge by grassing her up to police for den's and sma's murders, but will walford's black widow get out of it? of course!

tell me what you think,

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

very interesting! that would be great to watch!   :Smile:   well done bondboffin, enjoyed reading that

----------


## Angeldelight

> im placing this in the spoiler section as it includes numerous spoilers allready mentioned...
> 
> what should happen to chrissie is this...
> 
> furious at Peggy grassing her up to the cops, Chrissie insults Peggy to Sam the apir get into a massize argument resulting in Chrissie killing Sam. As Chrissie stares at Sam's motionless body, Jake arrives back in Walford in search of his love Chrissie and sees what she has done.
> 
> chrissie plays that she is all worried and cant cope, hoping Jake will help her. she obviosuly is capable but my involving him means he wont grass her up. 
> Jake admits he set fire to jonny's house, and he too is a murderer so he knows how she is feeling and that he will help her. they make it look like a suicide by hanging her at her flat, the police belive she killed Den. the framing of Sam brings chrissie and jake together, and the pair declare to Walford that they are an item. chrissie is pleased to find out that she is pregnant...with jake's baby?
> 
> ...



But SNIFFS LOUDLY Chrissie and Jake together forever 
Jake loves Chrissie   :Wub:  
Chrissie loves Jake   :Wub:  
She can't have Den's bebe YUCK she needs to have Jake's bebe but other wise a good plan because SAM DIES hahahahahahaha   :Cheer:  

JCLC FOREVER

----------


## di marco

bondboffin, maybe you could also add that she kills zoe too lol!

----------


## Angeldelight

ohhhhhhhhhhh I like that idea die ZOE die a painful and horrible death preferably involving torture and lots of it

----------


## Rach33

My ideal exit too lots of blood and gore and she suffers loads

----------


## Amber

> My ideal exit too lots of blood and gore and she suffers loads


I'd like to see her try to throw herself off a bridge...into a really shallow river  :Cheer: ..Then she goes into hospital..Sharon returns and she knows that she's a whiney little baby faker who split Shannis so when Zoe gets out of hospital..Sharon shoots her with a shotgun!!

I know it's never going to happen but a girl can dream  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> I'd like to see her try to throw herself off a bridge...into a really shallow river ..Then she goes into hospital..Sharon returns and she knows that she's a whiney little baby faker who split Shannis so when Zoe gets out of hospital..Sharon shoots her with a shotgun!!
> 
> I know it's never going to happen but a girl can dream


what a good idea amber, zoe would really suffer then hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

although I've heard that zoe cracks when peggy comes back threatening to call police, and Kat Sam Chrissie send her off to spain, a quiet and pathetic exit for a pathetic character

does anyone like zoe? lol

for all of you wanting a good exit for zoe:

sharon comes back and is curious to see Zoe's sitaution, how is the baby doing? what is going on with her and dennis? Zoe lies that she had a miscarrage and dennis left because she couldnt deal with it. sharon fools for it and comforts zoe

chrissie cant help rubbing it in that zoe has been telling a pack of lies. sharon plots her revenge. at a slater member's bday party (don't know who has one in summer sorry) she informs the whole square of Zoe's disceit and peversion.

the Slaters can't believe she has lied, Kat slaps her because she had an abortion: (the second slaters in after tough shall not steal your sisters boyfriend, naughty little mo!) zoe begins to break down infront of everyone, dennis walks in, to see zoe crying on the floor and a happy sharon

she begs him to give her another chance, promising that she will give him the baby sharon can't, sharon is furious, she grabs zoe by the hair and drags her out onto the street and begins a public street brawl, no-one at all cares for zoe, and she packs her bags in a black cab (not charlies! OMG! lol) never to be seen again

P.S: i dont want her to die cus no-one is worth loosing to go to jail! LOL

----------


## di marco

bondboffin, you should really be an ee scriptwriter, your ideas are great!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

belive me id love to,

i want to be a scriptwriter when i'm odler, and it would be my dream to write for eastenders,

im 16 and have had one play performed, and anotehr in JUly, im shortlisted for a radio play and have won an eastenders comp for writing andy hunter's biography

i will get into the bbc one way or another, and before i die i will work one eastenders|!!!!!

bondboffin

P.S: thanks di marco for ur constant support, ill be posting more for u soon

----------


## di marco

wow youve achieved that much and youre only 16? well done is all i can say!   :Smile:   and im sure you will get to write for ee one day
(soz for going off topic)

----------


## Angeldelight

> what a good idea amber, zoe would really suffer then hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


exactly then We'd get rid of her snivellin,g baby-faking, self-obsessed character *FOREVER*

----------


## hotlips

i think it would be good we need soom good plots

----------


## Layne

> im placing this in the spoiler section as it includes numerous spoilers allready mentioned...
> 
> what should happen to chrissie is this...
> 
> furious at Peggy grassing her up to the cops, Chrissie insults Peggy to Sam the apir get into a massize argument resulting in Chrissie killing Sam. As Chrissie stares at Sam's motionless body, Jake arrives back in Walford in search of his love Chrissie and sees what she has done.
> 
> chrissie plays that she is all worried and cant cope, hoping Jake will help her. she obviosuly is capable but my involving him means he wont grass her up. 
> Jake admits he set fire to jonny's house, and he too is a murderer so he knows how she is feeling and that he will help her. they make it look like a suicide by hanging her at her flat, the police belive she killed Den. the framing of Sam brings chrissie and jake together, and the pair declare to Walford that they are an item. chrissie is pleased to find out that she is pregnant...with jake's baby?
> 
> ...


Thjis is amazing, al though i'd quite like Jake and Chrissie to stay together, Why don't you write this as a script it would be fab!!!!
And you've done all this stuff you are very good, and you should be a script writer,well done!!!!

----------


## Lisa321

I kind of want that to happen! It would be a great storyline!! :-)
Id like to see how Chrissie would cope with her baby whos dad she murdered!! 
xXx

----------


## Bryan

is there a way on here we can publish possible soap scripts? if so how? that would be great

i would love to do that!!!!

Elstree Studios here i come!!!

soz getting hypa, but love praise from people   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> is there a way on here we can publish possible soap scripts? if so how? that would be great


yeh there is a fantasy script section, if you scroll down the main page then you should see it its about half way down

----------


## Meh

You can posts scripts here.

----------


## Bryan

:Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

ACE!!!! Ill put some on here at a latter date, wicked!!!

----------


## Layne

> ACE!!!! Ill put some on here at a latter date, wicked!!!


Yeh please do, can you please do a script like the one you said about Chrissie and Jake then Chrissie killing sam and finding out she was pregnany etc!!

Please tell me when you have posted it would love to read, seriously you'd be ace at Elstree, your ideas sound so good,  not like the rubbish we are actually watching!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Angeldelight

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO

It has to be Jake's bebe cus they're such a better couple.......

----------


## EastendersRox

It cannot be Den's baby! Plz!

----------


## Bryan

part one of chrissie and jake's love saga is on the script page: enjoy!

----------


## Layne

I will!!!

----------


## EastendersRox

> part one of chrissie and jake's love saga is on the script page: enjoy!


What is it called?

----------


## Bryan

for all those aware:

i am writing a soap opera of my own and anypone who would be interested in helping me: i.e giving me critical feedback or ideas, email me on the adress given on my profile

many thanks bondboffin

----------


## lucymillagan

cool

----------


## Babe14

Apparently Chrissie is going to find out that she is pregnant and it is going to be Den's baby :Sad: (

----------


## di marco

> Apparently Chrissie is going to find out that she is pregnant and it is going to be Den's baby(


shes going to have to find out soon if thats the case as its been over 3 months now and if they leave it too much longer then its going to be a bit unbelievable

----------


## Babe14

Just what I thought when I read about it.  It has been about 3 months already.  Surely she should know by now, unless of course Chrissie is putting down to "stress" (re Den's demise etc) I hope that it is just a rumour.

----------


## Rach33

If she is pregnant with Den's baby I will stop watching hideous storyline eugh this is almost as bad as rumours of Den coming back AGAIN from the dead

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> almost as bad as rumours of Den coming back AGAIN from the dead


  :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:  *no no NO!!!*  :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Angeldelight

Chrissie and Jake FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER
Chrissie and Jake FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER
Chrissie and Jake FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER
Chrissie and Jake FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER
Chrissie and Jake FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER
Chrissie and Jake FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER
Chrissie and Jake FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER
Chrissie and Jake FOREVER n EVER n EVER n EVER

----------


## Babe14

It would make a good storyline for Jake and Chrissy, would Chrissy lie to Jake and later he discovers the truth. Personally I think that it is too late for it to be Den's baby, it's getting on for nearer 4 months now, but in "reality" there has been cases of people not knowing that they are pregnant until D day arrives!!

----------


## di marco

> but in "reality" there has been cases of people not knowing that they are pregnant until D day arrives!!


but they did that with sonia, they should think of something else

----------


## Babe14

> but they did that with sonia, they should think of something else


Exactly. Like Chrissy is pregnant with Den's baby then has a miscarriage.  Chrissy could then think that this is her punishment for killing Den, in other words punishment from beyond the grave.

----------


## di marco

> Exactly. Like Chrissy is pregnant with Den's baby then has a miscarriage.  Chrissy could then think that this is her punishment for killing Den, in other words punishment from beyond the grave.


thats a good idea, like the sound of that   :Smile:

----------


## Rain_

me too...which would then leave her free to have jakes baby  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> me too...which would then leave her free to have jakes baby


And that is exactly what we all want isn't it! Jake/Chrissie and baby "Jakey" makes three. :Smile:  how about "Jakey" twins?

----------


## di marco

> how about "Jakey" twins?


that would be sooooooooooo cute!   :Smile:

----------


## Rach33

That's spooky and I can't tell you why but I can tell you it's spooky you lot are real good at reading my mind

----------


## Layne

> that would be sooooooooooo cute!


It would wouldn't it?   :Wub:  
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Little babes!!!
JC 4EVA!!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Angeldelight

can you imagine little Jake and Chrissie's running around the square... terrorising everyone... hehe

----------


## di marco

> can you imagine little Jake and Chrissie's running around the square... terrorising everyone... hehe


hehe that would be fun!

----------


## BlackKat

> can you imagine little Jake and Chrissie's running around the square... terrorising everyone... hehe


They would be so cute. Especially if they lived in the Vic, with the twins running about around the bar (a boy and a girl? Or both the same? Oo..decisions, lol.). And they'd have their cool Uncle Danny as well. (if he was staying of course.)

----------


## Rach33

Twins awwwwwwwww

----------


## di marco

> (a boy and a girl? Or both the same? Oo..decisions, lol.).


def a boy and a girl i think

----------


## Layne

> They would be so cute. Especially if they lived in the Vic, with the twins running about around the bar (a boy and a girl? Or both the same? Oo..decisions, lol.). And they'd have their cool Uncle Danny as well. (if he was staying of course.)


Cuteness!

----------


## BlackKat

> def a boy and a girl i think



Me too.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

one would have to have curly hair like Chrissie and blue eyes like Jake... and the other would have to have Green eyes like Chrissie and be really cute like Jake...

----------


## di marco

> one would have to have curly hair like Chrissie and blue eyes like Jake... and the other would have to have Green eyes like Chrissie and be really cute like Jake...


i think the girl should have curly hair and blue eyes and the boy should have green eyes and be like jake, awwwwwwwwwwwww theyd be sooooooooooo sweet!

----------


## BlackKat

> i think the girl should have curly hair and blue eyes and the boy should have green eyes and be like jake, awwwwwwwwwwwww theyd be sooooooooooo sweet!



I think the girl could be really tomboy-ish and mischevious. But of course Jake thinks they're both little angels, lol   :Angel:

----------


## di marco

> I think the girl could be really tomboy-ish and mischevious. But of course Jake thinks they're both little angels, lol


yeh she should look really good and everyone would think that she was an angel but she would actually be running around causing trouble behind everyones backs!

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe we should write to EE. "Hey. Between us all, we've managed to come up with a great storyline for Jake and Chrissie. And guess what? It's family-orientated too. Not a gangster in sight. If we can do it...why can't you?   :Nono:  "

----------


## Rach33

YAY Sounds like a plan if I ever heard one Kat

----------


## Angeldelight

exactly... we should definaltley do it...

----------


## di marco

> Maybe we should write to EE. "Hey. Between us all, we've managed to come up with a great storyline for Jake and Chrissie. And guess what? It's family-orientated too. Not a gangster in sight. If we can do it...why can't you?   "


yeh sounds like a good plan to me! they should really listen to our ideas, it might help them!   :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> yeh she should look really good and everyone would think that she was an angel but she would actually be running around causing trouble behind everyones backs!


And she would be good at getting what she wants because Jake wouldn't be able to resist spoiling his little girl!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

aww, guys. You've just managed to come up with the best character ever...sort of... :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

:Lol:  Now, we just need to think about what her twin brother would be like?

Hmm...a trouble causer like her? Or the complete opposite?   :Ponder:

----------


## *Cris*

maybe a bit like Jake...quiet but caring?

----------


## di marco

> Now, we just need to think about what her twin brother would be like?
> 
> Hmm...a trouble causer like her? Or the complete opposite?


i think her twin brother would run around with her and be a bit mischievious (sp?) but i dont think he would do anything that naughty like she would but i think that she would prob try and put the blame on him! she would prob be the more conifident one i think

----------


## di marco

> aww, guys. You've just managed to come up with the best character ever...sort of...


the script writers should really let us come up with new character ideas for them!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Why don't you lot write the script together in the fantasy section, you never know who is viewing. 
I would like twin boys who'd be miniature Jake and Danny's, then Chrissie and Jake to have a baby girl, who the boys become very protective of.

----------


## Babe14

> can you imagine little Jake and Chrissie's running around the square... terrorising everyone... hehe


Even better if they wound Johnny and the Mitchells up!  You can just see them giving nana Moon some grief and she'd love every minute of it.

----------


## di marco

> Even better if they wound Johnny and the Mitchells up!  You can just see them giving nana Moon some grief and she'd love every minute of it.


nana moon bless her she would be so sweet with them! and it would be funny if they wound the mitchells and johnny allen up as they couldnt do anything to them as theyd only be little kids, it would make them so annoyed lol!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

You canjust see them hiding nana's stuf and making her think that she's loosing her marbles LOL!  You can just see Grant going into the Vic and having a go at Jake about them, Jake would prob say something like " Not my kids mate, they know better than that..besides they've been in all day watching a DVD(or in with nana)"LOL

Awww..it would be graet if they did a stroyline like this in EE, Jake/Chrissie and Babies.

Mind you they have to go find Jake first, he seems to have vanished, plus they are going to have to step the "romance" up a gear or three!

----------


## di marco

you can just picture them being adorable little terrors lol!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> you can just picture them being adorable little terrors lol!


Yes Aww  :Lol:   You can see Jake telling them off and they'd be staring up at him with Chrissie/Jake or Jake/Danny eyes..who us daddy..  :Angel:

----------


## di marco

> Yes Aww   You can see Jake telling them off and they'd be staring up at him with Chrissie/Jake or Jake/Danny eyes..who us daddy..


you can just see it now, jake would try and be cross with them, but theyd look all sweet that no one would really be able to tell them off so theyd get away with everything!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> you can just see it now, jake would try and be cross with them, but theyd look all sweet that no one would really be able to tell them off so theyd get away with everything!


Exactly and continue making Johnny etc  life hell!  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> Exactly and continue making Johnny etc  life hell!



They can make Pauline's life hell as well.   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> They can make Pauline's life hell as well.


hehe that would be funny! she would start moaning about how kids should be kept control of!!!

----------


## Babe14

> They can make Pauline's life hell as well.


LOL! They'd have lots of fun with her, especially in that launderette, i.e machines that flood all by themselves with lots of bubbles..

----------


## di marco

> LOL! They'd have lots of fun with her, especially in that launderette, i.e machines that flood all by themselves with lots of bubbles..


hehe theyd like the bubbles!!!

----------


## di marco

and maybe they could keep moving her doorstop lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> hehe that would be funny! she would start moaning about how kids should be kept control of!!!


And Chrisse would say something like "and some people should keep control of their mouths" Jake would be smirking in the background, so would the twins, they'd prob have their hads infront of their mouths..

----------


## di marco

> And Chrisse would say something like "and some people should keep control of their mouths" Jake would be smirking in the background, so would the twins, they'd prob have their hads infront of their mouths..


lol that would be funny! and they would act all good like theyve never been naughty in their lives!

----------


## Babe14

> hehe theyd like the bubbles!!!


They could go home covered in them and blame Pauline..

----------


## Babe14

> and maybe they could keep moving her doorstop lol!


LOL!

----------


## di marco

> They could go home covered in them and blame Pauline..


hehe and jake could go and moan at pauline and tell her to be a bit more responsible and that washing machines arent safe for little kids to play with! the look on her face would be great!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> lol that would be funny! and they would act all good like theyve never been naughty in their lives!


Just like mum and dad!

----------


## Babe14

> hehe and jake could go and moan at pauline and tell her to be a bit more responsible and that washing machines arent safe for little kids to play with! the look on her face would be great!


Brill! I can just picture that. Sonia could witness it all.

----------


## di marco

im loving their little characters even though they arent real....................

----------


## Babe14

> im loving their little characters even though they arent real....................


Me too and I think I'm beginning to convince myself that they are real. I'm even referring to them in the other threads now! LOL Help, I've flipped.

Just goes to show how a group of people can really create wonderful characters.

----------


## di marco

> Just goes to show how a group of people can really create wonderful characters.


exactly! maybe ee should hire us so we can create new characters for them, we would be sooooooo much better at it!!!

----------


## BlackKat

> im loving their little characters even though they arent real....................


I know. If Jake and Chrissie ever do get together I'll probably be like "But that's not how it's supposed to happen. They're supposed to have twins. TWINS!"   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> I know. If Jake and Chrissie ever do get together I'll probably be like "But that's not how it's supposed to happen. They're supposed to have twins. TWINS!"


lol! if they get together the scriptwriters have to use our ideas, as thats how it should be!

----------


## Babe14

> lol! if they get together the scriptwriters have to use our ideas, as thats how it should be!


Now that I've got this picture in my head of them, created by us all, I don't think I could accept anything else but twins with the Character profile that we've given them. If they use our idea I think we should ask for a cut! LOL! or at least be put on the payrole  :Rotfl:   I think another baby as well.

----------


## BlackKat

> Now that I've got this picture in my head of them, created by us all, I don't think I could accept anything else but twins with the Character profile that we've given them. If they use our idea I think we should ask for a cut! LOL! or at least be put on the payrole   I think another baby as well.


Or they could have two sets of twins.

Doctor: Mr and Mrs Moon...it's twins!
Jake and Chrissie: AGAIN!

 :Lol:  

Hmm...that might be a bit much though.

----------


## Babe14

> exactly! maybe ee should hire us so we can create new characters for them, we would be sooooooo much better at it!!!


We could either be hired as writers or "muses" (write ideas for them).

----------


## Babe14

> Or they could have two sets of twins.
> 
> Doctor: Mr and Mrs Moon...it's twins!
> Jake and Chrissie: AGAIN!
> 
>  
> 
> Hmm...that might be a bit much though.


It would be funny though, the look on Jake's face.

----------


## di marco

> Now that I've got this picture in my head of them, created by us all, I don't think I could accept anything else but twins with the Character profile that we've given them.


nothing else would come close!




> If they use our idea I think we should ask for a cut! LOL! or at least be put on the payrole


i think thats the least we deserve!!!




> I think another baby as well.


yeh i think another baby as well, younger than them though. hmmmmmmmm how much younger? boy/girl? need to think.....................

----------


## Babe14

> nothing else would come close!
> 
> 
> 
> i think thats the least we deserve!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeh i think another baby as well, younger than them though. hmmmmmmmm how much younger? boy/girl? need to think.....................


I would like the twins to be boys, and the other baby to be a girl.  The boys could then be protective towards her..actually maybe the twins should be a boy and a girl, then another girl. The girls could gang up together and cause mischieve and put the blame on their brother.  About two years..

----------


## BlackKat

I think the twins should be a boy and a girl. Not sure about the other baby though.

----------


## Babe14

Had another idea, Chrissie could have Den's baby which Jake eventually takes on as his own and then Chrissie and Jake have the twins, boy and girl. Den's baby could be a boy and the twins could reject him at first and fight with him and blame him for everything...

----------


## BlackKat

> Had another idea, Chrissie could have Den's baby which Jake eventually takes on as his own and then Chrissie and Jake have the twins, boy and girl. Den's baby could be a boy and the twins could reject him at first and fight with him and blame him for everything...


That'd be interesting. It would be nice if they all got along though eventually.


I'm even starting to think of names for the twins now, lol. Slightly crazy I know.

----------


## di marco

> Had another idea, Chrissie could have Den's baby which Jake eventually takes on as his own and then Chrissie and Jake have the twins, boy and girl. Den's baby could be a boy and the twins could reject him at first and fight with him and blame him for everything...


thats a good idea, though i think they should still have a little girl after the twins which could gang up on the boys. if chrissie had a boy from den then the twin boy would sort of have to accept him so that the girls didnt gang together, if you see what i mean (soz it dont really make much sense!)

----------


## Babe14

> That'd be interesting. It would be nice if they all got along though eventually.
> 
> 
> I'm even starting to think of names for the twins now, lol. Slightly crazy I know.


If you are then I am, I've been doing the same.  Names like Daniella for a girl, Danny/Chris for the boy or maybe Jasmine or Jack..

----------


## Babe14

> thats a good idea, though i think they should still have a little girl after the twins which could gang up on the boys. if chrissie had a boy from den then the twin boy would sort of have to accept him so that the girls didnt gang together, if you see what i mean (soz it dont really make much sense!)


Yes it does, I know what you mean.  So we have Den's baby a boy, the twins - girl and boy and another baby girl. So what do we all reckon, a good family for Chrissie and Jake?

----------


## BlackKat

> Yes it does, I know what you mean.  So we have Den's baby a boy, the twins - girl and boy and another baby girl. So what do we all reckon, a good family for Chrissie and Jake?


Yeah!



What does everyone think about the name Elliot for one of the boys? I don't know why, I just like that name, lol. I love your suggestions Babe14, it'd be really nice if they named one after Danny.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> What does everyone think about the name Elliot for one of the boys? I don't know why, I just like that name, lol. I love your suggestions Babe14, it'd be really nice if they named one after Danny.


Elliot sounds good as it is an unusual name, that's a yes from me. I think we should have unusual or rare names for them. What do you all think?

I was thinking that if Danny was to die in that fire then it would be something that Jake would want to do and that's why I thought Daniella for a girl "Dan" being short for Danny.

----------


## BlackKat

> Elliot sounds good as it is an unusual name, that's a yes from me. I think we should have unusual or rare names for them. What do you all think?
> 
> I was thinking that if Danny was to die in that fire then it would be something that Jake would want to do and that's why I thought Daniella for a girl "Dan" being short for Danny.



I think the youngest girl should be Daniella. The twin boy could be Elliot. We just need two more names now, the twin girl and Den's son.


 :Crying:  <-- at the thought of Danny possibly dying. The kids need their Uncle Danny. Damn you EE bosses.

----------


## di marco

> <-- at the thought of Danny possibly dying. The kids need their Uncle Danny. Damn you EE bosses.


yeh they need uncle danny, hed help them be mischievious! fun uncle danny lol!

----------


## di marco

> If you are then I am, I've been doing the same.  Names like Daniella for a girl, Danny/Chris for the boy or maybe Jasmine or Jack..


i like the name jasmine for the twin girl, or maybe layla? cant think of any interesting boys names at present but ill try and think of some

----------


## BlackKat

I like Jasmine for the twin girl.  :Big Grin: 



Throwing another boys name out there: Duncan. Not sure about it though.

----------


## Angeldelight

Marc for the boy... AND... Jasime for the girl

----------


## Princess

I think Den for a boy and Zoe for a girl.

Only joking!

----------


## Angeldelight

hahahahahahahaha... can you imagine that... hahahahahahaha

----------


## Layne

Yeh, imagine Den, Zoe Tea is ready   :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeldelight

it's got a real ring to it... hahahahaha

----------


## Layne

Yeh, hahaha  :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

I've thought of some more names

April
Angelica
Angel
Marcie or Marcia
CJ (C being from "Chrissie and J from "Jake) this can be a boy or girl
Isaac
Ivan
Matthew
Don't ask me why I went for all A or I's they just popped into my head.

I like all the suggestions so far.

----------


## Babe14

> i like the name jasmine for the twin girl, or maybe layla? cant think of any interesting boys names at present but ill try and think of some


So we have Jasmine? twin Girl
Elliot? twin - boy
Daniella? for the girl

How about Isaac or Ivan for Den's son?

We could give them two names each i.e We could have 

Daniella Angelica Moon

Jasmine Layla Moon or Layla Jasmine Moon

Elliot Daniel Moon

Ivan (Matthew) Marc Moon or Marc Ivan Moon

Any other suggestions? (I love this! choosing baby names) LOL!

----------


## Babe14

> I think the youngest girl should be Daniella. The twin boy could be Elliot. We just need two more names now, the twin girl and Den's son.
> 
> 
>  <-- at the thought of Danny possibly dying. The kids need their Uncle Danny. Damn you EE bosses.


Good choice. Yeah Danny with Jake and Chrissie's babies LOL! Imagine him changing their nappies!  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> So we have Jasmine? twin Girl
> Elliot? twin - boy
> Daniella? for the girl
> 
> How about Isaac or Ivan for Den's son?
> 
> We could give them two names each i.e We could have 
> 
> Daniella Angelica Moon
> ...


i like the idea of calling the twin girl jasmine layla moon or layla jasmine moon, cant decide which one i like best, could the twin boy have the middle name of cj like you suggested so he could be called elliot cj moon, and i like the idea of calling the other boy marc ivan moon, im not sure about the other girl, i like her having the name daniella and i like the name angelica but im not sure if they go, will think about it

----------


## Babe14

> i like the idea of calling the twin girl jasmine layla moon or layla jasmine moon, cant decide which one i like best, could the twin boy have the middle name of cj like you suggested so he could be called elliot cj moon, and i like the idea of calling the other boy marc ivan moon, im not sure about the other girl, i like her having the name daniella and i like the name angelica but im not sure if they go, will think about it


No I can't either (Jasmine Layla..Layla Jasmine) but I think maybe Layla Jasmine as it sounds nice with Elliott.

I agree on the twin boy and Den's: 

Elliott CJ Moon (twin)

Marc Ivan Moon

One more to go, then we'll have our mini Moons! I'm so excited about this, just hope that it will happen in Eastenders.

----------


## di marco

> No I can't either (Jasmine Layla..Layla Jasmine) but I think maybe Layla Jasmine as it sounds nice with Elliott.
> 
> I agree on the twin boy and Den's: 
> 
> Elliott CJ Moon (twin)
> 
> Marc Ivan Moon
> 
> One more to go, then we'll have our mini Moons! I'm so excited about this, just hope that it will happen in Eastenders.


yeh i agree i think layla does go with elliot better

----------


## Babe14

> yeh i agree i think layla does go with elliot better


I think the youngest girl should definitely have Daniella somewhere because of Danny.

----------


## di marco

> I think the youngest girl should definitely have Daniella somewhere because of Danny.


yeh i think her first name should be daniella

----------


## Babe14

Have we ever heard Nana Moons name? I was thinking Perhaps the youngest girl could have the second name as that, if we haven't how about

Daniella Elizabeth

----------


## di marco

what about daniella aimee moon for the other little girl? i was looking on a baby name website lol!

----------


## Babe14

> what about daniella aimee moon for the other little girl? i was looking on a baby name website lol!


HA!HA! I like it. That's settled she'll be called

Daniella Aimee Moon!

Layla Jasmine Moon

Elliott CJ Moon

Marc Ivan Moon

We have our family!!

----------


## di marco

> HA!HA! I like it. That's settled she'll be called
> 
> Daniella Aimee Moon!
> 
> Layla Jasmine Moon
> 
> Elliott CJ Moon
> 
> Marc Ivan Moon
> ...


yay weve managed to create a whole family, they really need to use our idea, itd be great!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> yay weve managed to create a whole family, they really need to use our idea, itd be great!


I really couldn't except anything else now.  Mind you it's definitely going to be a while, they need to speed things up a bit between Jake and Chrissie first.  Maybe they will when Jake returns, who seems to have vanished into thin air  this may be due to the "exit storyline" which I think will start building next week.

Just hope Tracey-Ann doesn't decide to have  a baby!

----------


## di marco

> I really couldn't except anything else now.  Mind you it's definitely going to be a while, they need to speed things up a bit between Jake and Chrissie first.  Maybe they will when Jake returns, who seems to have vanished into thin air  this may be due to the "exit storyline" which I think will start building next week.
> 
> Just hope Tracey-Ann doesn't decide to have  a baby!


they NEED to speed things up with jake and chrissie and they NEED to do it NOW!!!

----------


## di marco

weve thought of what the characters of the twins are gonna be like but ive been looking back through our other posts and we havent really decided what the characters of dens baby and the other little girl should be like. i think the youngest girl should be a littler version of her sis, curly hair and always running around being naughty, but i think that dens baby should be quieter and sort of the opposite to the others. what do you think?

----------


## willow

> Have we ever heard Nana Moons name? I was thinking Perhaps the youngest girl could have the second name as that, if we haven't how about
> 
> Daniella Elizabeth


nana is called victoria, i think   :Ponder:

----------


## Babe14

> weve thought of what the characters of the twins are gonna be like but ive been looking back through our other posts and we havent really decided what the characters of dens baby and the other little girl should be like. i think the youngest girl should be a littler version of her sis, curly hair and always running around being naughty, but i think that dens baby should be quieter and sort of the opposite to the others. what do you think?


Sounds good so far. Den's baby I like your idea of him being quieter than the others. 
How about this as well for him:

A bit of aloner mainly because he feels a bit left out, with a slight resentment from him towards the others.  Perhaps with a bit of a nasty streak in him or just very bad tempered at times. The reason why I think this is because both Chrissie and Den have a bit of an evil streak in them, especially Den. So he would still be the opposite to the others but with this nasty temper side to him.

How about dark wavy hair with deep brown eyes which appear a bit cold at times. 

Little girl blonde curly  (perhaps wild curls like Chrissie's) saphire blue eyes. Mini version of Chrissie apart from the eyes.

----------


## Babe14

> nana is called victoria, i think


Thank you :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Sounds good so far. Den's baby I like your idea of him being quieter than the others. 
> How about this as well for him:
> 
> A bit of aloner mainly because he feels a bit left out, with a slight resentment from him towards the others.  Perhaps with a bit of a nasty streak in him or just very bad tempered at times. The reason why I think this is because both Chrissie and Den have a bit of an evil streak in them, especially Den. So he would still be the opposite to the others but with this nasty temper side to him.
> 
> How about dark wavy hair with deep brown eyes which appear a bit cold at times. 
> 
> Little girl blonde curly  (perhaps wild curls like Chrissie's) saphire blue eyes. Mini version of Chrissie apart from the eyes.


i like the idea of dens baby to have a bad temper and a bit of an evil streak, i think that he would feel a bit left out at times but i think that others times he may want to be left alone and not join in with them. and i mini version of chrissie, good idea

----------


## Babe14

> i like the idea of dens baby to have a bad temper and a bit of an evil streak, i think that he would feel a bit left out at times but i think that others times he may want to be left alone and not join in with them. and i mini version of chrissie, good idea


This probably a bit deja vu (re dennis and Den) but I thought maybe he could fight with Jake quite a lot too, but the difference here is that Jake wouldn't treat him the way Den did Dennis and he definitely wouldn't say the things that Den has said to Dennis, although he could be a bit resentful towards Marc at times because of what happend between him and Chrissie whilst she was carrying him..  whereas Daniella would be his little angel and can do nmo wrong as far as he was concerned.  Chrissis on the other hand could see right through her and be softer towards Marc.

----------


## di marco

> This probably a bit deja vu (re dennis and Den) but I thought maybe he could fight with Jake quite a lot too, but the difference here is that Jake wouldn't treat him the way Den did Dennis and he definitely wouldn't say the things that Den has said to Dennis, although he could be a bit resentful towards Marc at times because of what happend between him and Chrissie whilst she was carrying him..  whereas Daniella would be his little angel and can do nmo wrong as far as he was concerned.  Chrissis on the other hand could see right through her and be softer towards Marc.


yeh i think that jake would try and accept him but sometimes it would be hard and i think that there could be quite a lot of arguments between jake and marc. yeh daniella would be a right daddys girl, especially as shes the youngest

----------


## Babe14

> yeh i think that jake would try and accept him but sometimes it would be hard and i think that there could be quite a lot of arguments between jake and marc. yeh daniella would be a right daddys girl, especially as shes the youngest


Someone we forgot yesterday for the twins to wind up was Ian!

I was just thinking who the twins could hang around with and lead astray, who would be round about their age group..how old shall we have our minis,bearingin mind this is in the future.  Eastenders timescale way way in the future!!LOL!

----------


## Babe14

> i think that there could be quite a lot of arguments between jake and marc. yeh daniella would be a right daddys girl, especially as shes the youngest


and between Jake and Chrissie especially over Marc and Daniella.

----------


## di marco

> Someone we forgot yesterday for the twins to wind up was Ian!
> 
> I was just thinking who the twins could hang around with and lead astray, who would be round about their age group..how old shall we have our minis,bearingin mind this is in the future.  Eastenders timescale way way in the future!!LOL!


well depending on how long in the future they will be born, freddie, bobby and aleesha are babies now so they could be a few years older than them so they could hang around them and cause a nuisance (sp?)

----------


## BlackKat

I love the little family we've created.   :Cheer:  EE should use it -- it would be perfect. It's a nice family, but there's enough room in there for some drama. Family-orientated drama. Because of course we all know they want nothing but more family-orientated stories. Unless of course it's the Mitchells. (Sorry. I'm a little bitter.)

----------


## Layne

> I love the little family we've created.   EE should use it -- it would be perfect. It's a nice family, but there's enough room in there for some drama. Family-orientated drama. Because of course we all know they want nothing but more family-orientated stories. Unless of course it's the Mitchells. (Sorry. I'm a little bitter.)


No i totally agree, Love all the names and stuff you guys =have come up with!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Like the script writers would listen...

----------


## di marco

> Like the script writers would listen...


they should listen as we are doing a far better job than them

----------


## Babe14

> they should listen as we are doing a far better job than them


Exactly. For example I have typed up 10 rough outlines for 10 different storylines (Chrissie and Jake/Babies/Danny plus a couple of others) I have more buzzing in my head which I will type up in rough note form today some of which are for the babies in the future, as they get older what sort of mischief they get into plus when they've reached adult hood what could lay in store for them.  I have even one buzzing in my head for Sharon and Dennis.  So if I/we can come up with all these ideas in such a short space of time( plus there's all the great stuff you guys have done/are doing )   then for a group of "professional" writers it should be no problem.  O.K there is writers block syndrome but I'm sure they wouldn't all get it at once.

----------


## Babe14

> well depending on how long in the future they will be born, freddie, bobby and aleesha are babies now so they could be a few years older than them so they could hang around them and cause a nuisance (sp?)


Just what I thought too, see great minds etc! :Smile:  We make a great team!

Another thought about Daniella, I was thinking that she could also have Jake's soft and sensitive nature mixed in with her naughtiness.

P.S Nuisance/looks fine to me.  Don't worry I'm always doing typos or have Spell blocks. Only prob is I don't realise until a day or so later!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> I love the little family we've created.   EE should use it -- it would be perfect. It's a nice family, but there's enough room in there for some drama. Family-orientated drama. Because of course we all know they want nothing but more family-orientated stories. Unless of course it's the Mitchells. (Sorry. I'm a little bitter.)


It's good fun, only prob is I've convinced myself that the babies are real :Smile: 

I agree about the Mitchells, talk about double standards.

----------


## BlackKat

> Exactly. For example I have typed up 10 rough outlines for 10 different storylines (Chrissie and Jake/Babies/Danny plus a couple of others) I have more buzzing in my head which I will type up in rough note form today some of which are for the babies in the future, as they get older what sort of mischief they get into plus when they've reached adult hood what could lay in store for them.



Oo, please do tell more.  :Big Grin:  Or post them up soon. Whichever is good.   :Angel:

----------


## BlackKat

> It's good fun, only prob is I've convinced myself that the babies are real
> 
> I agree about the Mitchells, talk about double standards.


I can just imagine us all watching future episodes: "But if Jake and Chrissie are both at the club, who's looking after the babies. Oh, right...not real. Damn."

----------


## Babe14

> Oo, please do tell more.  Or post them up soon. Whichever is good.


They are only in rough outline form at the mo.  When I get a chance I will piece everything together and I'll post a couple, don't know when though, but I will :Smile:  The "babies" will have the character profiles that we have all given them of course :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I can just imagine us all watching future episodes: "But if Jake and Chrissie are both at the club, who's looking after the babies. Oh, right...not real. Damn."


Ha!Ha! I was thinking the same last night.  Only I was picturing J&C running the Vic   :Lol:    I thought how will they manage to run a pub and look after 4 babies! Oh dear..all hope has been lost for me.  Even the dr has refused me further medication, he just said "I'm sorry but there is nothing more I can do for you"  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Oh dear..all hope has been lost for me.  Even the dr has refused me further medication, he just said "I'm sorry but there is nothing more I can do for you"


lol! we are all thinking the same! obviously this illness is quite common so maybe the doctor should be doing more!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> Another thought about Daniella, I was thinking that she could also have Jake's soft and sensitive nature mixed in with her naughtiness.


yeh that would be good, thats why she would seem all sweet and innocent as shes kind to people as well as creating havoc!

----------


## di marco

> Exactly. For example I have typed up 10 rough outlines for 10 different storylines (Chrissie and Jake/Babies/Danny plus a couple of others) I have more buzzing in my head which I will type up in rough note form today some of which are for the babies in the future, as they get older what sort of mischief they get into plus when they've reached adult hood what could lay in store for them.  I have even one buzzing in my head for Sharon and Dennis.  So if I/we can come up with all these ideas in such a short space of time( plus there's all the great stuff you guys have done/are doing )   then for a group of "professional" writers it should be no problem.  O.K there is writers block syndrome but I'm sure they wouldn't all get it at once.


well id love to hear some of them, they sound great!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> yeh that would be good, thats why she would seem all sweet and innocent as shes kind to people as well as creating havoc!


It'd be a case of "come into my web said the spider to the fly"LOL

----------


## Babe14

> lol! we are all thinking the same! obviously this illness is quite common so maybe the doctor should be doing more!


LOL! I think it's a case of an illness unlike any other that the Dr has come across before!!

----------


## Babe14

> well id love to hear some of them, they sound great!


Thanks.  I warn you there will be some sadness involved. I have thought of some more today :Smile:  Once I start there's no stopping me.  You'll have to do some as well, infact I think we all should have a bash.  It'd be fun :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Thanks.  I warn you there will be some sadness involved. I have thought of some more today Once I start there's no stopping me.  You'll have to do some as well, infact I think we all should have a bash.  It'd be fun


ok ill have a go at thinking of some but they might not be very good!

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think you want to read my ideas. (I don't actually have any yet. But I'm sure they will come.)  Ask di marco...I've already traumatised Jake in one fic today, lol.

----------


## Babe14

> ok ill have a go at thinking of some but they might not be very good!


There's only one way to find out and it's just a bit of fun so don't worry,just go for it. :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think you want to read my ideas. (I don't actually have any yet. But I'm sure they will come.)  Ask di marco...I've already traumatised Jake in one fic today, lol.


LOL! Most of my ideas come whilst I'm watching something on the box or reading something, or I hear or read about a future script, I then try and write my own version of it with a couple of my own ideas thrown in. Just like Corrie and Easties really they do the same.  Sometimes though it's during the night when I'm trying to sleep, I'll think of something really good, but I can't always remember in the morning..grrr 

I love reading other peoples work. In some of mine Jake won't be having an easy time of it...nor will Chrissie or the babies especially a couple of them...but they won't be having a hard time of as Phil Mitchell will be!  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> ...but they won't be having a hard time of as Phil Mitchell will be!


like the sound of that!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeldelight

Jake's baby... Jake's baby...Jake's baby... Jake's baby...Jake's baby... Jake's baby...Jake's baby... Jake's baby...

----------


## Charmed

Omg!Chrissie Pregnant!When I read this i couldn't help but LAUGH!  :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Clap:   :Rotfl:

----------


## rosiec211

Hey-iv missed a few eppys since dens death-so could someone plz tell me-have chrissie n jake actually slept together yet or not?

----------


## Siobhan

> Hey-iv missed a few eppys since dens death-so could someone plz tell me-have chrissie n jake actually slept together yet or not?


no.. they have only kissed on her bday and it fizzled out on the show after that

----------


## rosiec211

ah rite-thanks!  So technically-the baby cant be jake's unless something miraculous happens v v soon

----------


## Siobhan

Is anyone sure there is a baby??? Is there sources on this?.. if not they are leaving it very very late to be Den's baby.. he is dead since Feb

----------


## Angeldelight

but IF she is pregnant it can't Den's as she would have found out by now... and they can't do 'she doesn't find out untill birth'... as they di that with Sonia

----------


## Ryan1

I just read on another site that she is definitely pregnant with Den's baby! But this is not very believeable as she would have realised something was up by now... how long has it been since Den died? must be about 3 months, she would definitely know by now.

----------


## Layne

I know they've done it before, but people can be pregnant without knowing!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Sonia was?...

----------


## Layne

> Sonia was?...


Yeh i know that is why i said i know they've done it before!

----------


## di marco

> I just read on another site that she is definitely pregnant with Den's baby!


was there a source for this info?

----------


## Layne

> was there a source for this info?


yeh source please!

----------


## gbnut

i very much doubt it and the sourse is not relaible anyway!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

11 pages after we are still waiting for source?!

----------


## Layne

> 11 pages after we are still waiting for source?!


Silly isn't it?

----------


## BlackKat

Oh...this was originally a spoiler thread wasn't it,   :Lol:  I think we may have hijacked it with Jake/Chrissie/Baby talk, lol.

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh but we came up with a really good storyline where Chrissie DID get PREGNANT... so it's not actully that bad if you think about it... hehe hehe

----------


## Abbie

omg i cant beileve it nd its dens ewwwwwwwwwww it should be jakes but isnt he leaving? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## BlackKat

> omg i cant beileve it nd its dens ewwwwwwwwwww it should be jakes but isnt he leaving? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Yeah, but he's coming back three weeks after he leaves. And then it's baby making time.   :Cheer:   :Lol:  Ah...if only.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

lol

----------


## Daydream

Let Chrissie be happy once! It's would spoil everything! The jake and chrissie thing is what she needed most!Happiness and feel like a woman. She's so beautiful. Den din't deserve her

----------


## Angeldelight

here here... Jake and Chrissie together FOREVER n EVER n EVER

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
It WoULd Be A Bit Late,For ChRissIe To Find Out She Is PrEgnaNt By Den Now,Den Has Been Dead Since February,Wich Is Like 3 Motnhs Or Something!!!!!
Seems A Bit Unlikely To Me,I Hope She Gets Pregnant By Jake,And They Can Get Tgoether,And Look After It Together,And Be A Happy Couple And Dad And Mum For Their Child Together!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Angeldelight

if she get's pregnant is has to be jake's.. it's too late for it to be Den's.. plus they've all ready done the storyline where she doesn't find out untill birth with Sonia...

----------


## Layne

> if she get's pregnant is has to be jake's.. it's too late for it to be Den's.. plus they've all ready done the storyline where she doesn't find out untill birth with Sonia...


it would be to repeative!!! Jake and Chrissie 4eva! They deserve each other!

----------


## rosiec211

> Angeldelight: if she get's pregnant is has to be jake's.. it's too late for it to be Den's.. plus they've all ready done the storyline where she doesn't find out untill birth with Sonia...


She doesn't necessarily have to leave it the whole 9 months to find out like Sonia, its possible that she's been having light periods and then they will stop or that she has noticed but has put it down to the stress of Den's death!  I guess it depends how quickly they plan to do the storyline, cos she hasnt actually slept with jake yet so it is impossible it is his at the moment.

----------


## BlackKat

> I guess it depends how quickly they plan to do the storyline, cos she hasnt actually slept with jake yet so it is impossible it is his at the moment.




That we know of. It's not like either of them have been on-screen for a while. For all we know, they're having mad, passionate sex
*off*-screen. ;)   :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> That we know of. It's not like either of them have been on-screen for a while. For all we know, they're having mad, passionate sex
> *off*-screen. ;)


  :Lol:  yeh as if1

----------


## Treacle

This thread was NOT created for a discussion on the character of Chrissie Watts in BBC1 soap EastEnders. I'm sorry but this hasn't been properly sourced and is lucky to have reached 22 pages without it coming to my attention.

For the benefit of SoapBoards and to keep the place tidy I am going to have to close this. Once again if a reliable source is found or there becomes any truth in this - please do not hestitate to contact me using the e-mail address provided in my profile. I will then re-open the topic for discussion/debate.

----------


## Treacle

I'm going to re-open this and move it to the new Rumour Mill section.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

is this true because she has'nt even got a bumb

----------


## Treacle

I don't think it's credible, that's why it's in the Rumour Mill.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Well it'll certainly be a exciting stroyline if it is true!!

----------


## BlackKat

> is this true because she has'nt even got a bumb



Not every pregnancy shows straight away, or even at all. Plus, she wouldn't be that far along (about 3/4 months?). I think she could be pregnant -- some people don't realise until about 5 months along. Plus, they did make a big deal out of her and Den sleeping together the night he died, and that they were trying for a baby.


I don't know if it is true, but I don't think it would be too much of a stretch if she was.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Yeah, chrissie did say she wanted kids of her own

----------


## Treacle

Den died about 3 months ago now so if Chrissie is pregnant the early spoilers should be coming out or she should be getting a little bump. Although to be fair some women are later at showing than others.

----------


## *JSW*

We've had no morning sickness scenes or in fact anything like that so this really is debatable!

This whole forum has a certain 'humour' to it!

----------


## Layne

> We've had no morning sickness scenes or in fact anything like that so this really is debatable!
> 
> This whole forum has a certain 'humour' to it!


God we've missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!! Hope you have a nice time in France and look forward to seeing you back on a bit more!!!!

It is debatable, but some of use are hoping?

----------


## Babe14

Take Debbie in Emmerdale she has only just got a bump and she is alot further along than Chrissie would be! As i've said before Chrissie could of noticed that she is late and put it down to all the stress she has been under lately, this is possible. Some people go the whole pregnanacy without morning sickness, also don't really show.  So I think that this could be a very possible and realistic storyline.

----------


## Abbie

yer that would be true so if she preggers then it cant be dens unless its a pregnacy like zonias oops i hadnt thought about that

----------


## squarelady

If it's Jake's baby I'm all for it!

----------


## Babe14

I am beginning to think that this is just a rumour now as time is gettingon and there is no mention of any surprises for Chrissie.

----------


## squarelady

I think Chrissie's got enough on her plate coming up with the Mitchell clan and Kat to worry about getting pregnant. Although if Jake comes back after the fire, and she did say she wanted children with Den. Could be a permanent set up? ;) After all, someone needs to defend her when everyone starts ganging up on her. Sam has the Mitchells, Zoe has Kat and Dennis & Sharon aren't going to be jumping to her defence!

----------


## Babe14

> I think Chrissie's got enough on her plate coming up with the Mitchell clan and Kat to worry about getting pregnant. Although if Jake comes back after the fire, and she did say she wanted children with Den. Could be a permanent set up? ;) After all, someone needs to defend her when everyone starts ganging up on her. Sam has the Mitchells, Zoe has Kat and Dennis & Sharon aren't going to be jumping to her defence!


And so will Jake he'll need someone too when he returns.  Perfect Chrissie and Jake looking out for one another and hopefully mixed in with all this drama will be romance...(permanent)

----------


## the_watts_rule

sounds gd. memba anythin can happen in easties

----------


## Bryan

> I am beginning to think that this is just a rumour now as time is gettingon and there is no mention of any surprises for Chrissie.


exactly i totally agree, her baby will be with jake if or when they finally get to do the dirty deed in dirty den's bed!

what a tounge twister!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> exactly i totally agree, her baby will be with jake if or when they finally get to do the dirty deed in dirty den's bed!
> 
> what a tounge twister!!!
> 
> bondboffin


Hehe!!  :Rotfl:  I'm looking forward to Jake and Chrissie babies!!

----------


## Bryan

> Hehe!!  I'm looking forward to Jake and Chrissie babies!!


we dont know much about jake....for all we know he may be infertile.... *i get shot down by million of jakissie fans*

we'll have to wait and see

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> we dont know much about jake....for all we know he may be infertile.... *i get shot down by million of jakissie fans*
> 
> we'll have to wait and see
> 
> bondboffin


*shoots you down*  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If he was Chrissie would start thinking she was cursed. First husband can't have kids, second husband won't have kids, and then Jake can't have kids.

----------


## Bryan

> *shoots you down* 
> 
> If he was Chrissie would start thinking she was cursed. First husband can't have kids, second husband won't have kids, and then Jake can't have kids.


lol its bound to happen now... just to make chrissie's life even more compliacted

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> we dont know much about jake....for all we know he may be infertile.... *i get shot down by million of jakissie fans*
> 
> we'll have to wait and see
> 
> bondboffin


Please don't say that and tempt fate  :Nono:  !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bryan

> Please don't say that and tempt fate  !


soz, its just a possibility

bondboffin

----------


## gbnut

how do we even now that chrissie is having a baby??  she is a bit old anyway is she not in her late 40s ???

----------


## Tamzi

she's 37

----------


## callummc

I was thinking that to,her biological clock must have nearly stopped ticking,so if she wants a baby she better get a move on

----------


## gbnut

she looks older and acts older than 37!!!!!

----------


## Bryan

> she looks older and acts older than 37!!!!!


stills means she 37 tough

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

> she looks older and acts older than 37!!!!!


So 37 is old now is it I know plenty of women who become mum's in their late thirties, early forties my step mum for one whe had had her third child my little sister four years ago she was 38 nearly 39

----------


## di marco

> So 37 is old now is it I know plenty of women who become mum's in their late thirties, early forties my step mum for one whe had had her third child my little sister four years ago she was 38 nearly 39


i agree thats not old, my auntie was nearly 37 when she had my little cousin

----------


## gbnut

> So 37 is old now is it I know plenty of women who become mum's in their late thirties, early forties my step mum for one whe had had her third child my little sister four years ago she was 38 nearly 39



i did not say 37 was old if you look at my previous email i thought she was in her late 40s.  i did not think she was 37 she looks a lot older than that!!!!!

----------


## squarelady

My mum was 37 when she had me!  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

37 is no way old!! A good mate of my family is about 39 and she has just had her 3rd child!

----------


## Jade

Women are having kids way into their 40's now a days!

----------


## Bryan

> Women are having kids way into their 40's now a days!


hope we dont have to wait that long for jakissie babies!

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> hope we dont have to wait that long for jakissie babies!
> 
> bondboffin


i hope we dont either, the sooner the better

----------


## Bryan

> i hope we dont either, the sooner the better


give them a year to get together and settle down, another year so marraige and then if tracy anne is still in the show jakissie babies seem a great idea!

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> give them a year to get together and settle down, another year so marraige and then if tracy anne is still in the show jakissie babies seem a great idea!
> 
> bondboffin


I hope that Tracy Ann and Joel stick around at Eastenders for a while so that this storyline can be carried out, but I have a funny feeling that everything will not go to plan - I mean, how many of the cast have left recently? I am praying that they don't leave though  :Bow:  !!

----------


## Bryan

> I hope that Tracy Ann and Joel stick around at Eastenders for a while so that this storyline can be carried out, but I have a funny feeling that everything will not go to plan - I mean, how many of the cast have left recently? I am praying that they don't leave though  !!


i can see tracy anne getting too big for the show... liek some of the stars think they are better than eastenders and leave wanting to move on... never usually sucessful

tracy anne should realise that she will be at the heat of the action for as long as she is there, and could beocme one of eastender's best characters... her new contracy will surely will be very well paid and she should stay for at least another five years or until the character gets boring

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> i can see tracy anne getting too big for the show... liek some of the stars think they are better than eastenders and leave wanting to move on... never usually sucessfulbondboffin


Thats exactly what I was thinking!!

----------


## squarelady

Well she's happy and enjoying it at the moment. She's done loads of other roles and she's enjoying the acting at the moment and loving the character. I think she'll sign for at least one more year and see how things go.

----------


## Bryan

> Well she's happy and enjoying it at the moment. She's done loads of other roles and she's enjoying the acting at the moment and loving the character. I think she'll sign for at least one more year and see how things go.


i hope so as there is a lot that we can see with chrissie, if or when the den's death comes out, after that i doubt we will see as much of her, as once her and jake are together and happy the focus will turn to someone else, and thats when tracy anne may get annoyed

bondboffin

----------


## chamone256

i couldn't be bothered to read 27 pages but does chrissie get pregnant and if she is it can't be dens.

----------


## Abbie

> i couldn't be bothered to read 27 pages but does chrissie get pregnant and if she is it can't be dens.


i agree and i couldnt be bothered either

----------


## squarelady

No, she'll be getting pregnant by Jake if at all probably!

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe _that_ what brings Jake back. If they spend the night together before he leaves...  :Angel:  

Don't think it will happen (we'd probably have heard about it) but, it's fun to speculate.

----------


## Bryan

> Maybe _that_ what brings Jake back. If they spend the night together before he leaves...  
> 
> Don't think it will happen (we'd probably have heard about it) but, it's fun to speculate.


he should just return cus of his love for chrissie not because of a child

but yeah that would be good if jakissie babibes were soon the way

chrissie may still get pregnant from that night but probably wouldnt realise for a bit

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

I don't think they sleep together before he leaves. They don't get a chance. But there is more kissing!  :Love:

----------


## BlackKat

Silly Danny going around setting fires. Getting in the way of the Jakissie sex.   :Nono:

----------


## squarelady

> Silly Danny going around setting fires. Getting in the way of the Jakissie sex.


 :Lol:  He's just a pain that boy isn't he!

----------


## Bryan

> I don't think they sleep together before he leaves. They don't get a chance. But there is more kissing!


ive read in the inside soap sneak peak: chrissie and jake get passionate

a kiss doesnet constitute passion to me...well inside soap has never described another of their snogs as passionate

btw when chrissie said to jake "a lot of flirting and a few snogs..." i can only recall the one on her bday...did i miss some?

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

They kissed on her birthday but were very close on a number of different occasions and they do lots of kissing on the sofa next week.

----------


## BlackKat

> He's just a pain that boy isn't he!


  :Lol:  He could have at least waited.

----------


## squarelady

> He could have at least waited.


He could of picked on Johnny the next day or something! That way Jake could of carried on persuading Chrissie he was alright!

----------


## BlackKat

> He could of picked on Johnny the next day or something! That way Jake could of carried on persuading Chrissie he was alright!


Exactly. Danny's sense of timing pretty much sucks.

It would be quite amusing if Jake _told_ Danny his timing sucks. For a brief moment of levity.

----------


## Bryan

> They kissed on her birthday but were very close on a number of different occasions and they do lots of kissing on the sofa next week.


whats with the sudden jump? one minute she is shouting at him and just getting hugs the next they are having full on snogs?

i dont understand how chrissie's mind works

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> i dont understand how chrissie's mind works


Does anyone?

----------


## Bryan

> Does anyone?


i think actua;;y that Jake is on her wavelength...but in terms of the public i think we are all bewilered, i mean one minute she does one then then she does something complety different

----------


## Bryan

i doubt she will have a pregnancy thing now...too short a time for a story to happen, will it sisn tbut with all the stuff to be coming up soon there will be no screen time to be given to a storyline that will end abrupolty when she leaves

----------


## di marco

> i doubt she will have a pregnancy thing now...too short a time for a story to happen, will it sisn tbut with all the stuff to be coming up soon there will be no screen time to be given to a storyline that will end abrupolty when she leaves


yeh i agree, she prob wont have a pregnancy storyline

----------


## Layne

> yeh i agree, she prob wont have a pregnancy storyline



even though we all want her too!
(jakes baby of course!)

----------


## di marco

> even though we all want her too!
> (jakes baby of course!)


of corse! but i dont think its going to happen unfortunately

----------


## Jade

Can this be closed now??

----------


## Layne

> of corse! but i dont think its going to happen unfortunately



It could it could, don't give up hope yet *prays and prays even know she knows she has been beaten*


yeh i guess ya could close it really!

----------


## Jade

Ok closing!!!

Sorry Guys

I will eat my words if this is true!!

----------

